# Need Some Plant Advice



## Irislya (Feb 26, 2016)

So I'm looking for some advice on my plants and thought this would probably be the best place to ask. I've had this tank planted for just around one week now. Current plants include: 1 rose sword, 2 anubias, moneywort, dwarf baby tears, and some slightly sad looking water sprite.

I've currently got root tabs, soaked and rinsed all of the rocks before adding them to the tank, and use Seachem Prime. My new betta isn't going to be arriving until Tuesday or Wednesday (11/1 or 11/2) so I wasn't going to start cycling until I can do a fish-in cycle. Should I be dosing the plants with anything else besides root tabs? I know the water sprite and moneywort are looking a little worse-for-wear, but they seemed to have perked up since being unpacked/trimmed.

Current Parameters:
Temp: 76-77 F (power outage earlier today)
pH: 7.7
KH: between 60-80 ppm (strip test harder to read)
GH: between 85-100 ppm (strip test harder to read)
Chlorine: 0 
Nitrites: 0
Nitrates: 0
Ammonia: 0

Hoping my water will heat to around 80 soon as it was 78 before power outage. I have a 50 watt Aqueon heater that I'm not super happy with but it's one of the only ones I could find to fit in the compartment of the Fluval Spec V. If anyone has other heater suggestions too I wouldn't mind hearing those.

Is there anything concerning about those parameters for the plants I have? (Or fish for that matter). The two anubias are both tied to rocks with roots buried in substrate and rhizome exposed. I'm having trouble with keeping the sword in, should I also sink it with a rock? I know I also need a new light. Suggestions?

Thank you for putting up with my newbie questions, I just love the look of live plants and want to be able to keep them alive. Thought it would be better to have more of a grasp on things before my betta arrives as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irislya (Feb 26, 2016)

Forgot to mention, substrate is Caribsea Super Naturals. Not sure if this makes much of a difference.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Are you using the new fluval spec v? (comes in black box not white) can't quite tell which you have
(old left, new right)








If its the new one that has a pretty strong light with it. The old one is weaker. You should be ok if that's the new model, only iffy plant may be the hc (dwarf baby tears).
most plants are grown emersed (out of water) so first weeks immersed (under water) they can melt back a bit but should get new growth adapted to underwater life. Anubis is the only one that typically transitions over with no melting.
As for otehr ferts, only possible one is seachem excel as a liquid co2 substitute (if you are not using co2) but it is not mandatory. Root tabs are fine for the plants main ferts. 1 tab per a 3" square area lasts about 6-9 months.


----------



## Irislya (Feb 26, 2016)

Thank you so much for the advice! It looks like I have the new Fluval Spec V, nice to know I shouldn't have to worry too much about the light. I'll see how the plants do with it. I was mainly concerned about the hc with the lights, the other ones seem to be happy with it. Moneywort looks a thousand times better than the first few days I had it. I'll probably pick up the Excel as well. Thanks again! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irislya (Feb 26, 2016)

I was also wondering if anyone has some good floating plant suggestions? I was originally going to float the water sprite but I'm not so sure anymore...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juanitawolf (May 12, 2014)

frogbit is what i would use...duckweed is stronger but it can clog filters if you are careless


----------



## Irislya (Feb 26, 2016)

I was looking at frogbit, unfortunately I can't ship it as I live in California (restriction law) and there isn't anywhere in my town that sells it, to my knowledge. So I may have to go with something else or drive to Reno to see if I can find it somewhere. Oh the lengths we all go to for our pets haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

